# new tern and my piraya



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

14" tern next to huge piraya

8" piraya punking out 14" tern


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet videos no wonder they call you the Piranha King,always have the monsters.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> 14" tern next to huge piraya
> 
> 8" piraya punking out 14" tern


Hi PIRANHA KING,

King fishes there.

Hey, please make a feeding video (piraya) and please use more light so clips are clearer.

Regards,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I didn't get to see the video/photo, but I bet the tern you got from Matt (mashunter) is getting punked. He got spooked very easily first week Matt had him. After a couple weeks he'll be fine, I think he might be scared for once he's not the biggest fish in the tank.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Dude you have gotta spend some money on the new camara...you have great fish...but your pix sux...they don't do any justice on ur fishy...please take good pix of them...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Incredible !!!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very funny !!! Nice


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I didn't get to see the video/photo, but I bet the tern you got from Matt (mashunter) is getting punked. He got spooked very easily first week Matt had him. After a couple weeks he'll be fine, I think he might be scared for once he's not the biggest fish in the tank.
> [snapback]1091460[/snapback]​


Yeah he was fine after I got those reds out of there, seemed one red would spook and the whole pack would dart across the tank, dont think the reds were to comfortable with those big terns in there :laugh:









great video, that tern starts to do the mouth open thing and wiggle like he wasnt gonna move and that big piraya just knudges him out of the way like he didnt know he was there


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get to see the video/photo, but I bet the tern you got from Matt (mashunter) is getting punked. He got spooked very easily first week Matt had him. After a couple weeks he'll be fine, I think he might be scared for once he's not the biggest fish in the tank.
> ...


Mas, 
Is that the big one you got from Sa ?

Yes reds are the worst to spark a scary fenzie , had to 86 all of mine , and terns too are also skittish , I mean there Natts why wouldnt they be







Although under the correct settings the terns I have had were not skittish at all, when placed with every other pygo instead of a red ..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i had to seperate them within the first hour. the big guy took a nice bite out of the terns tail all the way to the meat.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i had to seperate them within the first hour. the big guy took a nice bite out of the terns tail all the way to the meat.
> wes
> [snapback]1091842[/snapback]​


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

damn that piraya is pure monster!!!!
Sweet vids Wes!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i had to seperate them within the first hour. the big guy took a nice bite out of the terns tail all the way to the meat.
> wes
> [snapback]1091842[/snapback]​


yeah that sucks man.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mashunter18 said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > i had to seperate them within the first hour. the big guy took a nice bite out of the terns tail all the way to the meat.
> ...


it will heal good, hopefully. i'm keeping my fingers crossed. if not oh well, thats the chance we take.

wes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jesus, Frankenstein is huge. I've seen Matts tern and now she that tern next to the piraya I get an idea of how big it is. Just freaking crazy.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, like Brian now I have some perspective. I saw both of these Terns yesterday and thought they were pretty big (biggest I have seen). Now see the Piraya next to them







that is one monster.

Wes,

You have a beast.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the thing is you cant really tell in the video. in person it seems like he dwarfs him even more.
wes


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice big'uns.


----------

